# 3.10 apk installer for Curtis LT7028 tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where do I download 3.10 apk installer for Curtis LT7028 tablet ?

Weill apps. for I-phone work for Curtis LT7028 tablet ?

I wish to download app. like E-buddy.

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

No, iPhone apps will not work on the android tablet.

You're best bet is to use the marketplace to download apps.


----------

